# Don't cha just hate



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

When you phone up with a complaint and you are spoken to as if you are an idiot and just got off the plane?

I ordered a pizza from pizza hut.. delivery time no longer than 30 minutes.
57 minutes later I phoned to see where it was to be told it left the restaurant and would be with me soon, seconds later my doorbell rang and there the delivery was.
Pizza is cold and the red dot is missing so I phoned up to complain. I was told

Pizza hut... It's the traffic, there is too much traffic
me.. there is no traffic it's Friday and he is on a motorscooter.
Pizza hut.. the bike broke down
me... why is the red dot missing? he must have taken it off because he knew it was cold/

PH.. we do not do red dots now.

me.. get me a hot pizza here asap and I am not paying for it.

PH.. yes we will send another one.

I don't know if they will or not. I am angry because the pizza is cold and the driver knew it was cold so he whipped the red dot off. I am angry that they could not just say.
Madam we have no idea why he was late but we will investigate.. why lie?

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

pizza just delivered and its hot. also got a red dot on it lol


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

We had trouble with Pizza Hut in Sharm but thought when we got to Alexandria we would give them the benefit of the doubt.....bad choice....still rubbish service. I refuse to buy from them anymore, we don't use takeaway very often but when you do, you expect a certain level of service quality.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marimar said:


> We had trouble with Pizza Hut in Sharm but thought when we got to Alexandria we would give them the benefit of the doubt.....bad choice....still rubbish service. I refuse to buy from them anymore, we don't use takeaway very often but when you do, you expect a certain level of service quality.




I was more annoyed about the lies and that the delivery boy must have known it was cold and that is why he removed the red dot. They have actually called round to my apartment and asked me what the problem was/is and I told them, don't lie to me or treat me like an idiot, things happen that sometimes throws a spanner in the works and I would rather be told.. we have no idea why it happened than for Cairo traffic to be blamed. Cairo traffic is blamed for everything and yet in all the years I have lived here I have never been late for an appointment, I look out the window and if the traffic looks heavy I leave early.


----------



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

I completely agree with you and get equally frustrated when the locals tell you what they think you want to hear which more often than not turns into a blatant lie if they think it gets them out of trouble!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

JohnJ24 said:


> I completely agree with you and get equally frustrated when the locals tell you what they think you want to hear which more often than not turns into a blatant lie if they think it gets them out of trouble!


Lies are normal -  - sometimes I let it go, other times I question.
Last weekend I went to get a new "gate" card for rehab, guy at city hall said not today come back tomorrow. I said "no', now. He said Ok, went in Office and got in about 15 minutes

Service from Pizza Hut in Rehab is excellent, always hot and 30 mins max. Guess it depends on the local manager.:confused2:


----------

